# فؤائد الغش فى الامتحان



## جيلان (26 سبتمبر 2007)

بصراحة يا جماعة انا بعد ما خلصت ثانوية عامة قلت ائلكو على الحالة الصعبة الى احنا فيها واوريكم احنا بنتعب اد ايه عشن تعرفو بس

                                     واسئل مجرب:dance:

                      دى بئى فؤائد الغش للى عايز يسمع كلامى وحيكسب طبعااولا : يعمل الغش على تقوية روح الصداقة والتعاون بين الطلبة ودعم روابط المودة.

ثانيا : ترسيخ مبدء حسن الجوار.

ثالثا : تقدم للمراقب خدمة جليلة الذى سينشغل بما تفعله بدلا من الاكتئاب والملل الذى سيصيبه من جراء جلوسه بلا عمل طول مدة الامتحان

رابعا : سيتيح لك الغس اظهار روح التضحية اذا سيتمكن زملائك من الغش دون ايه مخاطرة لان المراقب سيكون مشغولا بما تفعله.

خامسا : ستتمكن من التعرف على المسئولين عن لجنة الامتحان مثل مراقب الدور وربما رئيس اللجنة وبذلك ستصبح من الشخصيات المشهورة اللامعة.

سادسا : سينتهى الامر غالبا بسحب ورقة الاجابة وبالتالى تعود الى المنزل قبل باقى زملائك بدلا من الجلوس فى مكانك بلا اية فائدة.

سابعا : اذا كنت سعيد الحظ قد تحرم من دخول باقى الامتحانات وبالتالى ستتمكن من الاستمتاع بالاجازة مبكرا

                                                                         بس خلاص

                                               :36_22_25:


----------



## candy shop (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فؤائد الغش فى الامتحان*

ههههههههههههههههه

جميله اووووووووووى​


----------



## جيلان (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فؤائد الغش فى الامتحان*

ميرسى يا كاندى يا عسل على مرورك


----------



## sparrow (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فؤائد الغش فى الامتحان*

هههههههههههههههه
فوائد بجد تشجع علي الغش
لذيذة يا جيجي
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## muheb (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فؤائد الغش فى الامتحان*

هههههههههههههههه احسن فوأد


----------



## losivertheprince (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فؤائد الغش فى الامتحان*

*سلام المسيح :
وفيه فايدة سابعه كمان هي ان السيد الوالد بيعرف نتيجتك بدري وبكده ميبقاش ليه لزمة حرقة الدم بتاعة النتيجة لانه بيعرفها من الاول ............ وبيبلغك بيها ...... في المستشفي ...... او القرافه .*​


----------



## جيلان (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فؤائد الغش فى الامتحان*

ميرسى يا سبارو ياقمر عالمرور 
شكرا لمرورك ياmuhed


----------



## جيلان (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فؤائد الغش فى الامتحان*

ميرسى يا losever على ردك الجامد
بس اوعى تكون مجرب


----------



## جيلان (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فؤائد الغش فى الامتحان*

كمان  حيوفر الفلوس الى حيدفعها عشن النتيجة وتمن التاكسى


----------



## losivertheprince (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فؤائد الغش فى الامتحان*

سلام المسيح :
ياماما انا خبرة في الغش انا كنت ورقة برشام زمان وبعدين الغش ده شئ حلو قوي ........ كفاية جو الرعب الممتع وانت عارف ان المراقب ايده هتنزل كمان شوية علي قفـــــ ............... ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه ......... يااااااااااااااااااااه كانت ايام غريبه ...... هو فين غش زمان وتدليس زمان دلوقتي بقي الغش كلة الليكتروني بالموبايلات والاس ام اس ........ فين ناس زمان وغش زمان يرحم ايامك يا سي عبدو .


----------



## جيلان (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فؤائد الغش فى الامتحان*

ميرسى يا برنس يا عسل على مرورك
وباين عليك فعلا خبرة فى موضوع الغش ده وانت الى سيحت لنفسك فى المنتدى
بس بجد حلو اوى تعليقك
ربنا معاك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فؤائد الغش فى الامتحان*

ههههههههههههههههههه في فواد تانية 
كتير بس اللي يغش


----------



## جيلان (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فؤائد الغش فى الامتحان*

ميرسى يا يويو عالمرور


----------



## kera (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فؤائد الغش فى الامتحان*

ههههههههه  

شكلك انتى الى مجربة الموضوع دة يا جيلان

ميرسى ليكى


----------



## mena2222 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فؤائد الغش فى الامتحان*

*جاااااااااااااااااااااااااامدة موت *


----------



## gigi angel (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فؤائد الغش فى الامتحان*

الموضوع حلو اوى يا جيلان


----------



## سيزار (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فؤائد الغش فى الامتحان*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جميل جدا موضوع هائل ياريتنى كنت جربته عشان ادعم الصله بين الاصحاب والاصدقاء ياخساره سعات بتعدى على الواحد حاجات كدا ممكن يفتقدها ..... الف شكر على الموضوع الجميل​


----------



## assyrian girl (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فؤائد الغش فى الامتحان*

hahahahaha very nice


----------



## جيلان (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فؤائد الغش فى الامتحان*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه معلش يا سيزار الايام جاية كتير
 ابئى جربه فى كورس ولا حاجة
ميرسى كتير عالمرور يا سيزار


----------



## جيلان (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فؤائد الغش فى الامتحان*

ميرسى يا سوريان عالمرور


----------



## vamdracula2005 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فؤائد الغش فى الامتحان*

الموضوع ده من واقع تجربه شخصيه ولا؟ّّ!!!


----------



## losivertheprince (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فؤائد الغش فى الامتحان*

سلام المسيح :
لا من واقع تجربه غشيه ........ او من واقع الزكريات


----------



## vamdracula2005 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فؤائد الغش فى الامتحان*

ماشى ياعم   الابيض


----------



## losivertheprince (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فؤائد الغش فى الامتحان*

*سلام المسيح : 
يا ابني انت ليه كده ........... روح روح وانت عامل زي البتاع اللي بيجري في الشارع*​


----------



## جيلان (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فؤائد الغش فى الامتحان*

ميرسى للكل على المرور
ولو كانت تجربة شخصية كان زمانى لسة اعدة فى النصيبة الى اسمها الثانوية العامة
الحمد لله انها عدت كانت ايام سودة بعيد عنك


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فؤائد الغش فى الامتحان*

الحمد لله احنا ضمنا ان المنتدى هيطلع دكاترة ومهندسين ببركة نصايحك وطبعا انتى هتبقى الرائدة فى الموضوع ده يا جيلان


----------



## جيلان (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فؤائد الغش فى الامتحان*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> الحمد لله احنا ضمنا ان المنتدى هيطلع دكاترة ومهندسين ببركة نصايحك وطبعا انتى هتبقى الرائدة فى الموضوع ده يا جيلان



طبعا يا يوحنا  انا ليا الشرف والكلام ده مدروس يابنى مش اى كلام  يعنى وطبعا زى مانت قلت طبعا مما لاشك فيه كلامى حيطلع حرامية و شحاتين وبكرة يعرفو فضلى عليهم:scenic:
وميرسى كتير على مرورك وتعليئك العسل


----------



## kajo (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فؤائد الغش فى الامتحان*

فوائد مشجعه على الغش

اخيرا كتبتى حاجه مفيده


----------



## جيلان (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فؤائد الغش فى الامتحان*



kajo قال:


> فوائد مشجعه على الغش
> 
> اخيرا كتبتى حاجه مفيده



*عجبوك طبعا  
ماشى ياعم كاجو
جرب وقلى بئى












( عشن نخلص من كاجو خالص )*


----------



## shamiran (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فؤائد الغش فى الامتحان*

ههههههههههههههههه

جميله اووووووووووى


----------



## kajo (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فؤائد الغش فى الامتحان*

يابنتى دنا مدرسه تعالى اتعلمى منى 

ال اجرب ال


----------



## جيلان (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فؤائد الغش فى الامتحان*



shamiran قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> جميله اووووووووووى



*ميرسى كتيييييير عالمرور
و ابئى جرب وادعيلى
دى نصايح مضمونة ومعمول عليها ابحاث علمية *


----------



## جيلان (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فؤائد الغش فى الامتحان*



kajo قال:


> يابنتى دنا مدرسه تعالى اتعلمى منى
> 
> ال اجرب ال



*هههههههههههههههه
 يااااااه ده هاصت بئى
انا حتعلم من كاجو
كفاية عليا الى انا فيه هى ناقصة فشل يا عم كاجو*


----------



## kajo (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فؤائد الغش فى الامتحان*



جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> يااااااه ده هاصت بئى
> انا حتعلم من كاجو
> كفاية عليا الى انا فيه هى ناقصة فشل يا عم كاجو*





فشل 

هى بقت كده 

ماشى يا ...................  ماشى


----------



## jojo2020 (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فؤائد الغش فى الامتحان*

ايه النصائح الجامدة موووووووووووووووووووت دي


----------



## *malk (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فؤائد الغش فى الامتحان*

ايوة كدة يا جماعة

الى عندة نصايح زى دى يقول و ميبخلش

فى ناس فى امس الحاجة للنصايح دى


----------



## assyrian girl (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فؤائد الغش فى الامتحان*

hahahahaah very funny


----------



## جيلان (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فؤائد الغش فى الامتحان*

*ميرسى كتير  اوىىىىىىىىى
الردود كلها عسل زى صحابها
بس كاجو بئى ............................................*


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فؤائد الغش فى الامتحان*

*نصائح فى غايه الاهميه 
كويس انى الواحد خلص المرحله دى 
علشان مايجربش 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىىى على الموضوع الجميل 
ربنا يباركك 
ويعوض تعب محبتك ​*


----------



## gift (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فؤائد الغش فى الامتحان*

:spor22:


----------



## جيلان (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فؤائد الغش فى الامتحان*



kokoman قال:


> *نصائح فى غايه الاهميه
> كويس انى الواحد خلص المرحله دى
> علشان مايجربش
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



*هههههههههههههه
يعنى ايه بئى كويس انك خلصت
مش عايز تجرب نصايحى ولا ايه
وسنك يو على الدعاوى

عقبال عيالك مستقبليا يا كوكو ههههههههههههه*


----------



## جيلان (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: فؤائد الغش فى الامتحان*



gift قال:


> :spor22:



*انت بتحضر نفسك عشن الى حيحصل لم تجرب نصايحى ولا ايه
هى دى الناس الجاهزة
شايف يا كوكو
ميرسى يا gift عالمرور*


----------



## مورا مارون (19 يونيو 2008)

*هوى الموضوع هنا برضوا *

*هههههههههههههههه*

*شكرا لتعبك معنا *

*وربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## kokielpop (20 يونيو 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههه

جميله اووووووووووى
​*


----------



## جيلان (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: فؤائد الغش فى الامتحان*



مورا مارون قال:


> *هوى الموضوع هنا برضوا *
> 
> *هههههههههههههههه*
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههه
اه ده هنا من زمان بس قلت افكركوا بيه*​


----------



## جيلان (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: فؤائد الغش فى الامتحان*



kokielpop قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> جميله اووووووووووى
> ​*



*ميرسى اوى جدا خالص
نورت بمرورك*​


----------



## antonius (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: فؤائد الغش فى الامتحان*

بس هو المحترف اخر ثلاث نقاط ما بتمشي معاه ههههههه
اما ترسيخ حسن الجوار...فهذا  المفروض يكون في الدستور:crazy_pil


----------



## جيلان (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: فؤائد الغش فى الامتحان*

*

sweet Lion قال:



بس هو المحترف اخر ثلاث نقاط ما بتمشي معاه ههههههه
اما ترسيخ حسن الجوار...فهذا  المفروض يكون في الدستور:crazy_pil
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههههههه
بزمتك مش كدى احسن من الامتحانات المعقدة بتاعة اليومين دول
وبعدين دستور ولا غش 
ما كله بينفد على بعضه
وكمان على طرق التعليم بتاعتنا دى هو ده الحل ههههههههه
ميرسى كتير على مرورك ونورت طبعا​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (27 يونيو 2008)

ههههههههه

موضوع كلش حلو
شكرا 
:36_22_25:​


----------



## جيلان (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: فؤائد الغش فى الامتحان*



bnota_zr†a قال:


> ههههههههه
> 
> موضوع كلش حلو
> شكرا
> :36_22_25:​



*لا شكر على واجب
تسلمى يا قمر على مرورك*​


----------



## النهيسى (14 أغسطس 2008)

جيلان قال:


> بصراحة يا جماعة انا بعد ما خلصت ثانوية عامة قلت ائلكو على الحالة الصعبة الى احنا فيها واوريكم احنا بنتعب اد ايه عشن تعرفو بس
> 
> واسئل مجرب:dance:
> 
> ...



*جميل موضوضوعك   جيلان

 انا مجرب هذا من قبل  ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## جيلان (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: فؤائد الغش فى الامتحان*

*


النهيسى قال:



جميل موضوضوعك   جيلان

 انا مجرب هذا من قبل  ههههههههههههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههههه
يا فرحتى بيك30:

الحال من بعضه طبعا:smil12:
ميرسى كتير لمرورك
نووووووووورت*


----------



## dodi lover (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: فؤائد الغش فى الامتحان*

الله عليكى وعلى نصائحك يا جيلان


دة انا لو عملت كدة فى اللجنة انا فى ثانووية عامة



انا اودع بدرى بدرى


ههههههههههه


بس تصدقى كلامك صـــــــــــح​


----------



## جيلان (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: فؤائد الغش فى الامتحان*

*

dodi lover قال:



الله عليكى وعلى نصائحك يا جيلان


دة انا لو عملت كدة فى اللجنة انا فى ثانووية عامة



انا اودع بدرى بدرى


ههههههههههه


بس تصدقى كلامك صـــــــــــح​







أنقر للتوسيع...



ههههههههههههههههه
لا ياعم يعنى انت تغش وتجبها عليا انا
انا ماليش دعوة
انا بقدم النصيحة وبعمل خير و كل واحد حر:hlp:​*


----------

